# Guide Bushings



## sawdust61 (Oct 15, 2011)

I recently recieved a Dewalt 618 combo as a gift and I want to get a set of Guide Bushings for it. What bushing set is more compatible with the 618?


----------



## 7ROUTERS (Oct 11, 2011)

I have the same router myself.Before I got this router I had alread had a set of "Porter Cable" style brass bushings. I believe they are an industry standard size (1 3/16"). Most routers use this style today with the exception of at least Bosch. The reason I know that is because I own a Bosch as well.


----------



## argoknot (Dec 7, 2009)

sawdust61 said:


> I recently recieved a Dewalt 618 combo as a gift and I want to get a set of Guide Bushings for it. What bushing set is more compatible with the 618?


These should also work. MLCS 9674 Brass Template Guide Kit


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Check harbor freight. They have a set that won't break the bank... CLICK HERE
In fact they are on sale right now for $14.97 (Reg. $19.99).


----------



## Neil Tsubota (Mar 20, 2010)

Are "Bushing Guides" matched to the 'base-plate' ?

Can I use a Porter-Cable "bushing guide" on a Bosch 1604 Base Plate ?

Do I have to buy another 'base plate' ?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

neiltsubota said:


> Are "Bushing Guides" matched to the 'base-plate' ?
> 
> Can I use a Porter-Cable "bushing guide" on a Bosch 1604 Base Plate ?
> 
> Do I have to buy another 'base plate' ?


Hi Neil That seems to be a fairly old router, the parts list I found was dated May 1993and the base plate was discontinued. 
Here is a base plate and bushing kit that should fit. It has a pretty complete set of bushings with it and there is also an adapter to accept the PC style bushings for inlay kits and the like. Real handy to have around in any case, I just used one set to adapt my Triton JOF001 to accept bushings without compromising the dust collection, circle jig and through the base bit changing:
http://www.amazon.com/Milescraft-12...ref=sr_1_8?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1319510987&sr=1-8
:dance3:


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Neil, the 1604 uses flat steel bushings and as I answered in your question about sub base plates they are the best choice for this router... I know, I have one. By the way, you can most likely sell your router motor to a shop that makes glasses for $100 since the motor is almost identical and works as a replacement for the ones sold in Horizon II lens shaping machines.


----------

